# pidgin starten [solved]

## curator

Hallo,

irgendwie hab ich da ein Brett vorm Kopf:

Wollte pidgin ausprobieren, das ist von ~x86 maskiert, daraufhin habe ich das in die package.keywords entsprechend 

```

=net-im/pidgin-2.0.1 ~x86
```

eingetragen. 

Das emergen funktionierte daraufhin auch wunderbar aber..................WIE STARTE ICH DAS PROGRAMM

Schande über mein Hauput, aber bitte helft mir

MfG

AlexLast edited by curator on Mon Jun 25, 2007 11:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikaya

In der Konsole "pidgin" eingeben?

Welchen Desktop verwendest Du?

----------

## curator

Genau das geht leider nicht:

```

pidgin

bash: pidgin: command not found
```

Die letzten Zeilen des (wiederholten) emerges sehen so aus:

```

***

* Updating MIME database in //usr/share/mime...

Wrote 502 strings at 20 - 29c4

Wrote aliases at 29c4 - 2bb8

Wrote parents at 2bb8 - 35b4

Wrote literal globs at 35b4 - 3610

Wrote suffix globs at 3610 - 6aa8

Wrote full globs at 6aa8 - 6acc

Wrote magic at 6acc - c44c

Wrote namespace list at c44c - c45c

***

 * Updating icons cache ...                                               [ ok ]

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Installing GNOME 2 GConf schemas

 * Reloading GConf schemas ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Updating shared mime info database ...

***

* Updating MIME database in //usr/share/mime...

Wrote 502 strings at 20 - 29c4

Wrote aliases at 29c4 - 2bb8

Wrote parents at 2bb8 - 35b4

Wrote literal globs at 35b4 - 3610

Wrote suffix globs at 3610 - 6aa8

Wrote full globs at 6aa8 - 6acc

Wrote magic at 6acc - c44c

Wrote namespace list at c44c - c45c

***

 * Updating icons cache ...                                               [ ok ]

 *

 * We strongly recommend that you backup your ~/.gaim directory

 * before running Pidgin for the first time. Things you should be

 * on the lookout for include problems with preferences being lost

 * or forgotten, buddy icons not working as you expect, plugins or

 * other external files not properly being found.

 *

 * If you are merging  from an earlier version of gaim,

 * you may need to re-merge any plugins like gaim-encryption or

 *  gaim-snpp (when they are ported to pidgin!).

 *

 * If you experience problems with pidgin, file them as bugs with

 * Gentoo's bugzilla, http://bugs.gentoo.org.  DO NOT report them

 * as bugs with pidgin's bug tracker, and by all means DO NOT

 * seek help in #pidgin.

 *

 * Be sure to USE="debug" and include a backtrace for any seg

 * faults, see http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/GetABacktrace for details on

 * backtraces.

 *

 * Please read the pidgin FAQ at http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/FAQ

 *

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> net-im/pidgin-2.0.1 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Sieht doch auch gut aus, werde gleich mal die komplette Installation loggen und hier einfügen, wenn das hilft. sonst ist das wohl nur Spam....

Was mach ich den falsch?

----------

## firefly

wenn du portage-utils oder gentoolkit installiert hast, kannst du dir mit folgenden befehlen dir die dateien, welche zu einem paket gehören anzeigen lassen.

portage-utils:

qlist <paketname>

gentoolkit:

equery f <paketname>

----------

## Thargor

Ich rate mal:

Du hast USE="-gtk" in  der make conf stehen?

Falls dem so ist wird pidgin nämlich ohne das gtk-frontend "pidgin" kompiliert. Vermutlich hast du aber USE="ncurses" gesetzt, wodurch das konsolenfrontend "finch" kompiliert wird.

Wenn ich richtig liege müsste ein

```
echo "net-im/pidgin gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -va net-im/pidgin
```

das Problem beheben.

Solltest du USE="gtk" gesetzt haben hab ich keine Ahnung  :Very Happy: 

----------

## curator

Das hat geholfen..................

Danke

----------

## UTgamer

Da schließe ich mich gleich ebenfalls mal mit einem danke an. 

Ich habe kein "-gtk" drinnen stehen, habe es nur einfach rausgenommen da es Anwendungen gibt die gtk installieren obwohl sie qt können, und durch das einfache rausnehmen war das Problem bei anderen Paketen gelöst. ncurses habe ich jedoch drinnen. 

Da wird man schon ein wenig dusselig bei: qt, gtk, ncurses, cairo, gnome, wxwindows, X, xinerama, mesa, directfb, ...

Dachte schon das müßte so bescheuert unverständlich aussehen. Dann kann ich das ältere gaim ja jetzt wieder deinstallieren und es nochmal probieren.  :Wink: 

----------

